# Would you pick up this late model Craftsman for $45.00 ?



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Tires/wheels are worth more.
Perhaps salvage the chute for a future mod.

Headed out the door now to pick it up !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd go for it.... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

**** yeah!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

OK... got it home.

Hole in the block, thrown rod most likely.

I'll get some more pics up tomorrow.
It's now time for a rib eye and a cold one.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

still a good deal, go get a motor from harbor freight and have fun this winter!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like a Briggs snow series engine on there?


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

looks a lot like the Husqvarna/Poulan from a few years ago...the chute, the handlebars, the bucket...the plastic console looks a lot like my ST327P, the chute and all the cable reel and brace too...click pic for larger size


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, this was to be a project for my son to fix and use around the neighborhood for some extra cash.
After getting it off the truck and looking at it closely , the build quality, the auger/impeller, gearbox, chute, etc... my son is going to tear it down and part it out and then look for a higher quality/better built machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't walk run. This looks like one of their Husky made Craftsman blowers. Good luck with it.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*?*



russkat said:


> Well, this was to be a project for my son to fix and use around the neighborhood for some extra cash.
> After getting it off the truck and looking at it closely , the build quality, the auger/impeller, gearbox, chute, etc... my son is going to tear it down and part it out and then look for a higher quality/better built machine.


Ah well, there'll be another one along I'm sure. What snowblowers do you have now?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Here are some pics I took today.
Too bad it's not a stout machine...



























































































... and finally the hole in the block !


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

"Here are some pics I took today.
Too bad it's not a stout machine..."

Guess I'm not seeing it. Maybe someone can tell me why he thinks this isn't "a stout machine..." Seems like it hasn't had any use to speak of, repower it with a Harbor Freight motor and you'd have a really inexpensive new style machine his son could use all winter to make some money, No?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

stromr said:


> "Here are some pics I took today.
> Too bad it's not a stout machine..."
> 
> Guess I'm not seeing it. Maybe someone can tell me why he thinks this isn't "a stout machine..." Seems like it hasn't had any use to speak of, repower it with a Harbor Freight motor and you'd have a really inexpensive new style machine his son could use all winter to make some money, No?


Its hard to see just from photos, but its a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally low end machine..very cheap build quality. It probably sold for $400 new, which is $300 more than its worth when new. basically, no one should buy these..ever..because they are waste of your money.

I wouldn't waste a new engine on it..its not worthy.
buy a $50 thirty to forty year old non-running Ariens instead and put the new engine at that, and you will have a far superior combination.

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Its hard to see just from photos, but its a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally low end machine..very cheap build quality. It probably sold for $400 new, which is $300 more than its worth when new. basically, no one should buy these..ever..because they are waste of your money.
> 
> I wouldn't waste a new engine on it..its not worthy.
> buy a $50 thirty to forty year old non-running Ariens instead and put the new engine at that, and you will have a far superior combination.
> ...


Scot...

Too bad I could not convince my son of that before I picked it up for him.
Might just keep the wheels/tires, but I'm not sure they would fit on a vintage machine.
No worries though, I can always throw it back on CL for the same price and it should be gone rather quickly.

Snowblowers on CL in August is rather slow, but little competition with other buyers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What is the model number of it?

To me it does not look like the "cheapest" $400 Craftsman model, more like one of their "Professional" models with "power steering" (and seems in pretty good cosmetic shape) which would be on the $700-1200 range new (yes it is a low end quality machine, no question there, but realistically not a $100 machine new :blush.

I would install an engine on it and sell is as a working unit (your son can learn how to do an engine swap), you should do ok. Then with that money I would look for an Ariens, Toro or if possible a Honda to keep for your son to make some extra money.
It's harder to sell something that does not work then something that is operational and the buyer can test it (unless it is wanted for parts only) :blush::blush::blush:

I see units like that advertised in my area and on eBay for $400-850 used (would they sell for that?, I do not know).

Here is one (probably a slightly larger unit)

Craftsman 11.5 hp 30" path Two-stage Snowblower










I'd put one of this engines on it ($170 + free shipping) and sell it.

Powerland PD420 Recoil Start 16HP Gas Engine Horizontal Shaft | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is actually an option for best offer on the 16hp Powerland engine which means you may even get it for less that $170...., I checked their feed back and it's 100%, also checked and saw that they have accepted best offers on their 16hp engines in the past. Good luck with the machine :blush::blush::blush:

Powerland PD420 Recoil Start 16HP Gas Engine Horizontal Shaft | eBay


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

The model No. is 917.881050 
Made by AYP

It's still a flimsy machine, even if it's their Pro series.
I'll let someone else install a new engine on it.
I would not feel right selling a Craftsman blower for $350-450 when there are so many better machines out their for far less money.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like it indeed was a $1200 unit new

Craftsman - 88105 - 10.5 hp 30" path Two-stage Snowblower | Sears Outlet


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well... I looked at a few older machines this morning and the tires/wheels from the Craftsman are just too wide for a 24-26" bucket, at least they were for a late model Gilson 8hp 26".

So it's posted again on Craigslist


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> Well... I looked at a few older machines this morning and the tires/wheels from the Craftsman are just too wide for a 24-26" bucket, at least they were for a late model Gilson 8hp 26".
> 
> So it's posted again on Craigslist


Good luck with it......! :blush:
Meanwhile you can look for a HAT snowblower...... :blush::blush:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Sold...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> Sold...


That's great. 
Did you sell it for $50.......? :blush:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Little late, been out of town for a week.

That's a $400-650 machine in any "snow bound" college town with rental properties as is:facepalm_zpsdj194qh "Needs an engine" is nothing to any engineering college student, or landlord. Ariens is my default, but these machines when properly set up in the condition you show are good snow throwers, far above shoveling. They are not the best, but they get a lot of work done at a reasonable price. Parts are available everywhere including bait shops:wavetowel2: I got my son a Craftsman 30" purely for his local parts sourcing. I'm a Craftsman/AYP/Murray basher at heart only because I think inside the box of what I would use it for and how I would want it to last. If you scroll outside the box and watch what people want to get through a winter (MOST don't enjoy that), you'd see these wobbly craftsman/MTD products. I see them on our local CL disappearing at $400-600 during storms. The general public hates snow removal and offering something in the half price of new range or same price as new single stage market is a quick sale. Keep in mind nearly ALL 2 stage blowers are near $1000+ now. Having the ability to store it until selling is the biggest issue, IMO, and I'm not a flipper. You could put for sale a remote chute deflector Craftsman like this on the same day as a classic 300# Ariens at area appropriate prices and the Craftsman would sell first, especially if the snow is inbound:icon-hgtg: People trade cars and take on 6 years of debt because they think tires cost too much. They'll buy anything:wavetowel2:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jtclays said:


> Little late, been out of town for a week.
> 
> That's a $400-650 machine in any "snow bound" college town with rental properties as is:facepalm_zpsdj194qh "Needs an engine" is nothing to any engineering college student, or landlord.


No, wrong..not even close. No one will ever pay $400-$650 for a low-end Craftsman with a busted engine..not when far better, running, used Ariens and Toros can be found all day long for $250. 

And engineering college students don't own their own snowblowers, they rent, and their landlords own the snowblower..and landlords are knowledgeable, because they need to be, and they aaren't going to buy a low end craftsman either.. 

everything about that statement is simply wrong.  the snowblower in this thread is worth $50..maybe $100 tops on a really good day.. $400-$650 isn't even in the realm of reality.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

You have to remember, this is Colorado.
College students spend their money on pot, not snowblowers.
Just kidding...

Sold for $95.00
I'm happy, the buyer is happy.
Just heard from the buyer, he just bought a replacement 11hp snow series Briggs on eBay. 
Should be a quick/easy repower.

Now if I can only find a gear driven Gilson...

I'd like to find one cheap and transplant a 10-12hp K Series into it.
That would be a fun and heavy machine !


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Scot, Have you ever dealt with people who own college rental houses,
recently, in a town that averages 210" of snow a year, with 30 degree incline roads?
Landlord "knowledge" is completely directed toward tracking payment and NOTHING else. They provide nothing other than a payment address. You have to get out of your train box and see other snowblowers move snow, not just Ariens. Your comments are ignorant at best and insulting at the least. I could send you a portfolio of engineering students that own snowblowers, ATV's and lawnmowers to keep their rental property in check with city regulations. You obviously are not up to speed to comment with such a broad stroke. Did you slip and fall tonight? Read your response again and check off all the things you are sure about from experience. Then read all the other stuff you typed as an absolute and compare it. ***? Reality check for the guy dressed in orange over there. Have a good night Scot.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh





UOTE=sscotsman;1021674]No, wrong..not even close. No one will ever pay $400-$650 for a low-end Craftsman with a busted engine..not when far better, running, used Ariens and Toros can be found all day long for $250. 

And engineering college students don't own their own snowblowers, they rent, and their landlords own the snowblower..and landlords are knowledgeable, because they need to be, and they aaren't going to buy a low end craftsman either.. 

everything about that statement is simply wrong.  the snowblower in this thread is worth $50..maybe $100 tops on a really good day.. $400-$650 isn't even in the realm of reality.[/QUOTE]


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

*Gilson gear drive snowblowers, 55002 & 550012*

There's a 5002 Gilson in Vermont for short money, if you are so motivated to ship. 

The 55002 is supposedly Spectrum's favorite machine. It's an updated 835 (1971) with an enclosed bucket. 

According to his webpage, he considers the Gilson 55002 and 55012 the finest Gilson machines. Both are gear drives. The 55002 below also has the turf type tires as well - which roll really nicely in the snow. 

This one will need a tear down, but any Gilson gear drive at this stage will need a tear down. Normally a new impeller as well. 

Link: Vintage Gilson Snowblower

Spectrum's product summary page link: The Gilsonian Institute - The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop Gallery


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

As for college students in rental properties in college towns, I agree that all the landlord wants is the check. And as far as snow removal goes, the landlord wants nothing to do with it as a pro is going to cost him or her an arm and leg over the course of the winter season. That is why 9 times out of 10, those in the rental propery end up doing the snow removal, because it is beneficial to both tenant and landlord. 

Before the winter season begins, the tenant and landlord work out a price for the hypothetical cost of snow removal for each storm. Then the tenant just deducts the amount of the snow removal cost (including snow melt) from the monthly rental check. I know - I used to be one of these type of tenants.

And as far as working snow blowers in college towns, such machines are never ever available. I once saw a three engineering students from WPI - a local engineering school - take the engine out of an old Honda in under 20 minutes while they were out at the local pick-n-pull. It was a walk in the park to them....


----------

